# bouncehouse rental



## jesse22r

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I rent bouncehouses in the Pensacolaarea. If interested let me know. Great for kids parties or for adult parties(keeps the kids busy). Cost is $100 for a full day rental and I do all the setting up and breaking down.12 footwaterslide $200 a day. 18 foot waterslide $275 a day. These are forum prices so Please let us know if your A PFF member.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

do you have a picture of the bouncehouse style(s) that you have? What hours does a day consist of, (time to time)? Thanks.


----------



## popeye 1

Jessie makes the whole thing easy. We rented the bounce house on short notice. It was easy, cheap and worked out well.


----------



## jesse22r

Thanks thats what we try for!!! We appriciate your business.


----------



## JoeZ

I got the Jungle one for my little girl's birthday back in February. That and some picnic tables as well.

Jesse came over (right one time) and set it all up. Came back (right one time) and took it all away. He's got the best prices within 100-mile radius -- I checked, trust me -- and the kids love this stuff.


----------



## AUradar

> *JoeZ (7/18/2008)*I got the Jungle one for my little girl's birthday back in February. That and some picnic tables as well.
> Jesse came over (right one time) and set it all up. Came back (right one time) and took it all away. He's got the best prices within 100-mile radius -- I checked, trust me -- and the kids love this stuff.


I live in DeFuniak and rent from a guy in Crestview so I can't speak for Jesse. But as to his product, they are great for parties. They can be high, but its all you need so in the long run its a cost saver. We rent 2-3 bouncies a year for all our b-day parties and other family stuff.


----------



## kennethmandel62

yeah Jesse did a top notch job for my daughter's b'day party in milton. He was right on time and even helped me unload the truck. I also checked around he has the best price.


----------



## Geronimo

I have used Jesses three different times and was very pleased all three times. He will also rent tables and chairs at very reasonable rates.


----------



## jesse22r

b


----------



## jesse22r

nn


----------



## jesse22r

d


----------



## jesse22r

h


----------



## snakeawave

Big thanks to Jesse for the bounce house great fun for all!! best price in town and a nice guy to deal with!!


----------



## jesse22r

bump


----------



## Adicted2Fishn

We just rented the bounce house for my son's Birthday.... great guy, great deal.... will definately rent again. If you are looking to rent a bounce house, call Jesse....


----------

